# Myprotein price checker reference list !!



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Check the list to see if what you are intending to buy is on there and get yourself some discount.

I have left in the duplicate entries from the various sites for reference, but highlighted the cheapest option.

This list is not the be all and end all for supplement prices, as there will be other suppliers that I haven't checked against (yet) and prices can and do change. It's just a helper.

(( This information is all freely available from the Myprotein price checker, all I have done is simply put it together in one big source, but if it is against forum rules, I will remove it. ))


ProductSizeNormal PriceReducedWebsite            Acetyl L Carnitine250gwas £19.39*£16.10*

www.discount-supplements.co.uk Acetyl L Carnitine250gwas £19.39£17.34www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Acetyl L Carnitine500gwas £27.99£23.51www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Acetyl L Carnitine1kgwas £51.99£42.70www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk

 Alpha Lipoic Acid ALA 100gwas £20.89£16.63www.ironscience.co.uk Antarctic Krill Oil250 capswas £50.99*£45.59*

www.bulkpowders.co.uk Antarctic Krill Oil250 capswas £50.99£47.49www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate500gwas £25.49£22.75www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Arginine Ethyl Ester HCL500gwas £29.59£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk BCAA500Gwas £20.39*£18.80*

www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk BCAA500Gwas £20.39£18.99www.bulkpowders.co.uk BCAA1kgwas £36.79£33.96www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk BCAA Plus270 tabswas £21.39£19.48www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Beta Alanine250gwas £11.69£10.35www.ironscience.co.uk Beta Alanine500gwas £18.89*£16.14*

www.ironscience.co.uk Beta Alanine500gwas £18.89£17.05www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Beta Alanine500gwas £18.89£17.09www.bulkpowders.co.uk Beta Alanine1kgwas £34.69*£31.34*

www.bulkpowders.co.uk Beta Alanine1kgwas £34.69£31.35www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Caffeine100gwas £3.99£3.32www.bulkpowders.co.uk Caffeine500gwas £17.39£15.99www.bulkpowders.co.uk Caffeine Pro100 tabswas £4.99£3.60www.ironscience.co.uk Caffeine Pro200 tabswas £8.69*£6.83*

www.ironscience.co.uk Caffeine Pro200 tabswas £8.69£7.12www.bulkpowders.co.uk Calcium Caseinate 1kgwas £14.99£12.15www.ironscience.co.uk Calcium Caseinate 2.5kgwas £35.49*£29.16*

www.ironscience.co.uk Calcium Caseinate 2.5kgwas £35.49£33.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk CEE180 tabswas £12.29*£9.54*

www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk CEE180 tabs was £12.28£10.49www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk CEE180 tabswas £12.29£11.30www.bulkpowders.co.uk Citrulline Malate250gwas £23.49£21.35www.bulkpowders.co.uk Citrulline Malate500gwas £36.79£33.01www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Co Enzyme Q1060 tabswas £11.69£9.49www.ironscience.co.uk Creapure500gwas £12.79£11.40www.bulkpowders.co.uk Creapure1kgwas £22.99£18.99www.bulkpowders.co.uk Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL 250gwas £6.99£6.64www.ironscience.co.uk Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL 1kgwas £24.99£23.17www.ironscience.co.uk Creatine Gluconate 250gwas £9.99£7.59www.ironscience.co.uk Creatine Gluconate 500gwas £16.29£14.05www.ironscience.co.uk Creatine Gluconate 1kgwas £29.60£24.69www.ironscience.co.uk Creatine Monohydrate 250gwas £4.59£3.32www.ironscience.co.uk Creatine Monohydrate 500gwas £7.99*£4.74*

www.ironscience.co.uk Creatine Monohydrate500gwas £7.99£6.89www.bulkpowders.co.uk Creatine Monohydrate500gwas £7.99£7.55www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Creatine Monohydrate 1kgwas £14.29*£8.54*

www.ironscience.co.uk Creatine Monohydrate 1kgwas £14.29£12.89www.bulkpowders.co.uk D Aspartic Acid250gwas £20.39£18.99www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Dextrose1kgwas £3.49£3.32www.bulkpowders.co.uk Dextrose5kgwas £12.49*£10.78*

www.ironscience.co.uk Dextrose5kgwas £12.49£11.39www.bulkpowders.co.uk Egg White Powder1kgwas £14.49£12.06www.ironscience.co.uk Egg White Powder2.5kgwas £32.49*£27.35*

www.ironscience.co.uk Egg White Powder2.5kgwas £32.49£30.39www.bulkpowders.co.uk Essential Amino Acids 1kgwas £39.29*£35.90*

www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Essential Amino Acids 1kgwas £39.29£37.04www.bulkpowders.co.uk Evening Primrose Oil90 capswas £3.59£2.94www.ironscience.co.uk Fructose1kgwas £6.49£4.93www.ironscience.co.uk Glucosamine Sulphate500gwas £16.29£15.19www.bulkpowders.co.uk Glucosamine Sulphate360 tabswas £12.79£10.44www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Glutamine250gwas £6.59£4.93www.ironscience.co.uk Glutamine500gwas £10.69*£8.73*

www.ironscience.co.uk Glutamine500gwas £10.69£9.49www.bulkpowders.co.uk Glutamine1kgwas £18.89*£12.82*

www.bulkpowders.co.uk Glutamine1kgwas £18.89£15.95www.ironscience.co.uk Green Tea Extract Powder100gwas £4.99£3.98www.ironscience.co.uk Guarana Extract100gwas £3.99£3.38www.ironscience.co.uk HMB500Gwas £18.89*£15.67*

www.ironscience.co.uk HMB500gwas £18.89£17.95www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Impact Whey Deluxe - Choc Smooth3kg was £35.49£29.99www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Impact Whey Deluxe - Choc Smooth4kgwas £45.49£39.49www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Impact Whey Deluxe - Strawberry3kgwas £35.49£29.99www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Impact Whey Deluxe - Strawberry4kgwas £45.49£39.49www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Impact Whey Deluxe - Vanilla3kgwas £35.49£29.99www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Impact Whey Deluxe - Vanilla4kgwas £45.49£39.49www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Choc Smooth1kgwas £22.49£17.57www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Choc Smooth2.5kgwas £41.49£33.53www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Choc Smooth5kgwas £70.50£59.37www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Strawb Cream1kgwas £22.49£17.57www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Strawb Cream2.5kgwas £41.49£33.53www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Strawb Cream5kgwas £70.49£59.37www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Unflavoured1kgwas £18.49*£15.19*

www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Unflavoured1kgwas £18.49£17.09www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Unflavoured2.5kgwas £36.49£32.58www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Unflavoured4kgwas £44.39£40.65www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Vanilla1kgwas £22.49£17.57www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Vanilla2.5kgwas £41.49£33.53www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Isolate - Vanilla5kgwas £70.51£59.37www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Banana1kgwas £15.49*£13.76*

www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Banana1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Banana2.5kgwas £29.49*£26.38*

www.discount-supplements.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Banana2.5kgwas £29.49£27.06www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Banana2.5kgwas £29.49£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Banana5kgwas £53.49*£48.92*

www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Banana5kgwas £53.49£49.87www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Banana5kgwas £53.49£50.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Mint1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Mint2.5kgwas £29.49£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Mint5kgwas £53.49£50.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Nut1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Nut2.5kgwas £29.49£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Nut5kgwas £53.49£50.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Smooth1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Smooth2.5kgwas £29.49*£26.38*

www.discount-supplements.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Smooth2.5kgwas £29.49£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Smooth5kgwas £53.49*£48.92*

www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Choc Smooth5kgwas £53.49£50.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Cookies and Cream1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Cookies and Cream2.5kgwas £29.49£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Cookies and Cream5kgwas £53.49£50.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Melon1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Raspberry1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Raspberry2.5kgwas £29.49£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Raspberry5kgwas £53.49£50.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Strawb Cream1kgwas £15.49*£13.76*

www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Strawb Cream1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Strawb Cream2.5kgwas £29.49*£26.38*

www.discount-supplements.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Strawb Cream2.5kgwas £29.49£27.06www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Strawb Cream2.5kgwas £29.49£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Strawb Cream5kgwas £53.49*£48.92*

www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Strawb Cream5kgwas £53.50£49.87www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Strawb Cream5kgwas £53.49£50.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Summer Fruit1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Toffee5kgwas £53.50£49.87www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Unflavoured1kgwas £14.49*£11.86*

www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Unflavoured1kgwas £14.49£12.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Unflavoured2.5kgwas £26.49*£24.21*

www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Unflavoured2.5kgwas £26.49£24.69www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Unflavoured5kgwas £39.99£37.04www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Vanilla1kgwas £15.49*£13.76*

www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Vanilla1kgwas £15.49£14.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Vanilla2.5kgwas £29.49*£26.38*

www.discount-supplements.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Vanilla2.5kgwas £29.49£27.06www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Vanilla2.5kgwas £29.49£27.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Vanilla5kgwas £53.49*£48.92*

www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Vanilla5kgwas £53.51£49.87www.ironscience.co.uk Impact Whey Protein - Vanilla5kgwas £53.49£50.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Instant Oats1kgwas £2.75£1.99www.ironscience.co.uk Instant Oats5kgwas £9.99*£9.31*

www.ironscience.co.uk Instant Oats5kgwas £9.99£9.49www.bulkpowders.co.uk L Leucine500gwas £13.79£7.31www.ironscience.co.uk L Leucine1kgwas £23.49£14.24www.ironscience.co.uk L Tyrosine250gwas £9.99£8.45www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk L Tyrosine500gwas £16.89*£14.96*

www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk L Tyrosine500gwas £16.89£15.19www.bulkpowders.co.uk Maltodextrin2.5kgwas £7.99£6.75www.ironscience.co.uk Maltodextrin5kgwas £12.49£10.78www.ironscience.co.uk Mega Cissus90 capswas £19.89£18.00www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk Milk Protein Smooth1kgwas £13.49£12.34www.bulkpowders.co.uk Milk Protein Smooth2.5kgwas £30.99£28.49www.bulkpowders.co.uk Milk Protein Smooth4kgwas £42.95£41.80www.bulkpowders.co.uk Milk Thistle Extract100gwas £9.99*£8.26*

www.ironscience.co.uk Milk Thistle Extract100gwas £9.99£9.02www.bulkpowders.co.uk MSM Glucosamine Chondroitin120 capswas £17.39£15.95www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk MSM Glucosamine Chondroitin270 capswas £30.59£25.64www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk MSM Powder250gwas £7.99£6.17www.bulkpowders.co.uk N Acetyl L Cysteine100gwas £6.59£6.17www.bulkpowders.co.uk Omega 3 - 1000 mg250 capswas £9.69£8.54www.bulkpowders.co.uk Omega 3 - 1000 mg1000 capswas £31.69£28.49www.bulkpowders.co.uk Omega 3 - 1000 mg6000 capswas £156.29£137.74www.bulkpowders.co.uk Omega 3 6 9120 tabswas £8.69£6.83www.ironscience.co.uk Omega 3 6 9360 tabswas £20.89£17.57www.ironscience.co.uk Organic Hemp Protein1kgwas £24.49*£17.09*

www.bulkpowders.co.uk Organic Hemp Protein1kgwas £24.49£18.80www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Organic Hemp Protein2.5kgwas £50.99£33.24www.bulkpowders.co.uk Pea Protein Isolate1kgwas £10.49£8.26www.ironscience.co.uk Pea Protein Isolate2.5kgwas £18.49£15.29www.ironscience.co.uk Saw Palmetto100gwas £6.99£5.88www.ironscience.co.uk Screw Top Tub6000mlwas £2.99£2.37www.ironscience.co.uk Soy Protein Isolate1kgwas £12.49£8.73www.ironscience.co.uk Soy Protein Isolate2.5kgwas £25.49£19.47www.ironscience.co.uk Taurine500gwas £8.99£8.31www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Taurine1kgwas £17.39£16.14www.bulkpowders.co.uk Tribulus100 capswas £8.69*£6.83*

www.ironscience.co.uk Tribulus100 capswas £8.69£7.59www.bulkpowders.co.uk Tribulus300 capswas £18.89*£15.95*

www.ironscience.co.uk Tribulus300 capswas £18.89£17.09

www.bulkpowders.co.uk Tribulus Pro90 capswas £11.69£8.54www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk Vitamin B Complex 120 tabswas £2.59£1.89www.ironscience.co.uk Vitamin B Complex 360 tabswas £6.59£4.93www.ironscience.co.uk Vitamin B5 Powder500gwas £24.49£22.79www.bulkpowders.co.uk Vitamin C Powder 500gwas £16.89£13.20www.ironscience.co.uk Vitargo Pure 1kgwas £14.99£12.02www.bulkpowders.co.uk Vitargo Pure 2.5kgwas £34.99£28.17www.bulkpowders.co.uk Vitargo Pure 5kgwas £59.99£48.36www.bulkpowders.co.uk Waxy Maize Starch1kgwas £6.49£5.03www.ironscience.co.uk Waxy Maize Starch2.5kgwas £15.49£12.53www.ironscience.co.uk Waxy Maize Starch5kgwas £24.49£20.13www.ironscience.co.uk ZMA270 capswas £31.69£25.64www.bulkpowders.co.uk 


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MP will love you lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic for us customers.

MP won't be happy.

Saved to disk incase it gets deleted


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

It may create more customers. Never know.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

nice mate have some reps


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers m575.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

xpower said:


> MP will love you lol


lol 



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Fantastic for us customers.
> 
> MP won't be happy.
> 
> Saved to disk incase it gets deleted


tru say!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably get deleted but it was kind of you so you get a magic like from myself


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Well it had to go via a mod before it was allowed to go live on the boards so I'm guessing it's ok.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

It obviously does not concern you they charge more in the first place or anyone not familiar with the pricematch facility is effectively paying to support the few that do?

What will happen is everyone will end up selling at the same price as there is no point in trying to offer something to the consumer at a better price to have them go elsewhere as another reseller will reduce their higher costs. So in the end everyone will sell at the same price there will be no price competition and everything will go up as there will be no reason for anyone to try to drive the price down.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> It obviously does not concern you they charge more in the first place or anyone not familiar with the pricematch facility is effectively paying to support the few that do?
> 
> What will happen is everyone will end up selling at the same price as there is no point in trying to offer something to the consumer at a better price to have them go elsewhere as another reseller will reduce their higher costs. So in the end everyone will sell at the same price there will be no price competition and everything will go up as there will be no reason for anyone to try to drive the price down.


As per all the problems that have been had over the last few weeks I would appreciate it if you didn't come on myprotein threads as a rep clearly trying to bad mouth the competition. This is happening one too many times don't you think, do I come on and slate ironscience? No is the answer.

Myproteins price checker tool is a great tool and to a customer they don't care whether it's going to mean all companies selling at the same price, in fact if that happened (which it won't) then that would actually be good for customers as there is no confusion.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> As per all the problems that have been had over the last few weeks I would appreciate it if you didn't come on myprotein threads as a rep clearly trying to bad mouth the competition. This is happening one too many times don't you think, do I come on and slate ironscience? No is the answer.
> 
> Myproteins price checker tool is a great tool and to a customer they don't care whether it's going to mean all companies selling at the same price, in fact if that happened (which it won't) then that would actually be good for customers as there is no confusion.


In fairness I do not believe I am speaking ill directly of MyProtein but making an observation that would apply to MP, BP, BSD and IronScience etc and so on which is if we get to a point in time where any and every price became the same (which is what is happening here) then the consumer ultimately loses out as no other distributor will price below the MP price as it would be ultimately pointless so you will have every bulk provider selling every product at the same price.

I also feel given that this thread potentially discourages customers from using my company there is an entitlement to put forward such a view - I have not said do not use MP or suggested anything negative towards product quality or service.

Please link negative comments I have made relating to MP if you are to indicate that I have partaken in such activities. You will find in actual fact in an 'ironscience' post I have defended the fact that MP cannot be to blame for deliveries once they leave the factory and couriers can be at fault for damaged or late deliveries.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/145714-ironscience-supplements-top-qualtiy-reccomended.html

and in the MP thread that started this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/145516-whats-happened-myprotein-service-seems-total-crap-3.html

Not exactly negative or taking the opportunity to put the boot in.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> In fairness I do not believe I am speaking ill directly of MyProtein but making an observation that would apply to MP, BP, BSD and IronScience etc and so on which is if we get to a point in time where any and every price became the same (which is what is happening here) then the consumer ultimately loses out as no other distributor will price below the MP price as it would be ultimately pointless so you will have every bulk provider selling every product at the same price.
> 
> I also feel given that this thread potentially discourages customers from using my company there is an entitlement to put forward such a view - I have not said do not use MP or suggested anything negative towards product quality or service.
> 
> ...


The thread was related to Myprotein, you statement said the customer is concerned about how myprotein do this when in fact they havent said that, you are more than welcome to promote your products and services but this is a negative comment directing towards myprotein. I am also pretty sure Lorian asked that we do not neg other companies and also not to actively promote in a thread aimed towards that particular company. i mean would you want me to come into a thread labelled ironscience is crap (not saying it is, i actually like ironscience and use them from time to time) and promote how good Myprotein is?

i do not think you would but if these kind of posts continue then i will and so will other companies feel we are more than welcome to. This is not a route i would like to follow and would appreciate it if myself and all other reps could find a bit of decency in these threads.

People know by now that when for example ironscience come on saying the price checker is not a good thing that they shouldnt listen because its coming from a competitor so why cause issues that do not need to be casued in the first place.

i also do not feel your comments will sway the views ofa consumer, they are not going to not use a tool that creates cheaper costs because it may one day further downt he line mean all protein would be cheap!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

jw390898 said:


> In fairness I do not believe I am speaking ill directly of MyProtein but making an observation that would apply to MP, BP, BSD and IronScience etc and so on which is if we get to a point in time where any and every price became the same (which is what is happening here) then the consumer ultimately loses out as no other distributor will price below the MP price as it would be ultimately pointless so you will have every bulk provider selling every product at the same price.


You are posting in a thread titled "myprotein" and specifically responding to the thread title. We think its unprofessional at best.

As we have said before the consumer will never lose out as if one "copycat" goes under another will start (this has happened many times over the last 5 years). There will always be a new company on the block selling fora little bit cheaper, but what we offer is assured quality as you would expect from the leading company and with our price beater we also guarantee the best price as well. Its a win win!

PS: Lets not turn this thread again into another thread where competitors are bad mouthing Myprotein.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> The thread was related to Myprotein, you statement said the customer is concerned about how myprotein do this when in fact they havent said that, you are more than welcome to promote your products and services but this is a negative comment directing towards myprotein. I am also pretty sure Lorian asked that we do not neg other companies and also not to actively promote in a thread aimed towards that particular company. i mean would you want me to come into a thread labelled ironscience is crap (not saying it is, i actually like ironscience and use them from time to time) and promote how good Myprotein is?
> 
> i do not think you would but if these kind of posts continue then i will and so will other companies feel we are more than welcome to. This is not a route i would like to follow and would appreciate it if myself and all other reps could find a bit of decency in these threads.
> 
> ...


I still maintain I did not speak in a negative fashion towards your products or service in this thread or any other and certainly said nothing of the kind in respect to ironscience are great or a better choice in anyway.

I do not appreciate suggestoins of threats, I still maintain I post in a fair view and do not name drop versions of our ptotein in threads asking about whey or what people use as you continously do and have been accused of by many members in many threads.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> You are posting in a thread titled "myprotein" and specifically responding to the thread title. We think its unprofessional at best.
> 
> As we have said before the consumer will never lose out as if one "copycat" goes under another will start (this has happened many times over the last 5 years). There will always be a new company on the block selling fora little bit cheaper, but what we offer is assured quality as you would expect from the leading company and with our price beater we also guarantee the best price as well. Its a win win!
> 
> PS: Lets not turn this thread again into another thread where competitors are bad mouthing Myprotein.


I appreciate your viewpoint and will respect it given the way you have put it across, I do not necessarily agree with the views but opinion is only that.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I see the point you are making JW.

If all prices became the same then they would gradually increase. There would no longer be any competition and the monopolies commission would end up investigating the protein industry.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jw390898 said:


> I still maintain I did not speak in a negative fashion towards your products or service in this thread or any other and certainly said nothing of the kind in respect to ironscience are great or a better choice in anyway.
> 
> I do not appreciate suggestoins of threats, I still maintain I post in a fair view and do not name drop versions of our ptotein in threads asking about whey or what people use as you continously do and have been accused of by many members in many threads.


i would like to know where i have made a threat and also would like to point out that if someone wants a suggestion for a protein that promoting my brand is more than an acceptable post. Negative comments about price matchers on a thread labelled myprotein IS posting negative comments however you want to look at it.

I dont want this to get out of hand but your replies IMO are poor, how on earth you think you can sit there and say you are not directing it about myprotein when the thread is about myproteins price checker is poor. Posting advice on good supplements from your company is not poor and good practice so maybe stick to good practice rather than coming on trying to post that a service that myprotein offers is not good practice!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

flapjack said:


> I see the point you are making JW.
> 
> If all prices became the same then they would gradually increase. There would no longer be any competition and the monopolies commission would end up investigating the protein industry.


This is not correct, it is regularly seen that some companies would notput a price increase in place purposly to beat the competition so it wouldnt always work the way you are explaining it.

I have no problem with any offers companies want to offer, business is business and all companies have their own business stratergies at trying to be better than the competition. its a part of everyday life i am afraid.

At the end of the day theres nothing bad with a bit of healthy competition.

Each company offers their own plusses and i for sure am not here to make nagative comments about them. i use all suppliers for different products and different reasons and im happy with the way all of the board sponsors run things, i dont think every rep on here could say that


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

For me personally, convenience is also a big factor.

I agree that MP isn't always the cheapest for certain products, and when I am putting my supps order together I will of course use and check all the suppliers, including Iron Science.

But if for example, say I am wanting 8 products and the cheapest of these means my order could be spread across 3 or 4 different websites and suppliers. Ordering with 3/4 different suppliers reduces the value of my order with each supplier, meaning I will likely incur a delivery charge from each, removing or reducing any saving I was making with them. There is also the hassle of ordering from 4 different places and getting someone to be home to make sure they can take in all 4 orders, possibly on 4 different days. And if the supplier is new or someone I have never used before there is the setting up an account and risk that their service or products may not be up to scratch.

But by using the price checker I can usually get everything I want, in one fell swoop, from a trusted supplier whose service and products I am happy with and at an equal or more competitive price than I would've paid going all over the place.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> In fairness I do not believe I am speaking ill directly of MyProtein but making an observation that would apply to MP, BP, BSD and IronScience etc and so on which is if we get to a point in time where any and every price became the same (which is what is happening here) then the consumer ultimately loses out as no other distributor will price below the MP price as it would be ultimately pointless so you will have every bulk provider selling every product at the same price.
> 
> I also feel given that this thread potentially discourages customers from using my company there is an entitlement to put forward such a view - I have not said do not use MP or suggested anything negative towards product quality or service.
> 
> ...





WhySoSerious said:


> The thread was related to Myprotein, you statement said the customer is concerned about how myprotein do this when in fact they havent said that, you are more than welcome to promote your products and services but this is a negative comment directing towards myprotein. I am also pretty sure Lorian asked that we do not neg other companies and also not to actively promote in a thread aimed towards that particular company. i mean would you want me to come into a thread labelled ironscience is crap (not saying it is, i actually like ironscience and use them from time to time) and promote how good Myprotein is?
> 
> i do not think you would but if these kind of posts continue then i will and so will other companies feel we are more than welcome to. This is not a route i would like to follow and would appreciate it if myself and all other reps could find a bit of decency in these threads.
> 
> ...





myprotein.co.uk said:


> You are posting in a thread titled "myprotein" and specifically responding to the thread title. We think its unprofessional at best.
> 
> As we have said before the consumer will never lose out as if one "copycat" goes under another will start (this has happened many times over the last 5 years). There will always be a new company on the block selling fora little bit cheaper, but what we offer is assured quality as you would expect from the leading company and with our price beater we also guarantee the best price as well. Its a win win!
> 
> PS: Lets not turn this thread again into another thread where competitors are bad mouthing Myprotein.





jw390898 said:


> I still maintain I did not speak in a negative fashion towards your products or service in this thread or any other and certainly said nothing of the kind in respect to ironscience are great or a better choice in anyway.
> 
> I do not appreciate suggestoins of threats, I still maintain I post in a fair view and do not name drop versions of our ptotein in threads asking about whey or what people use as you continously do and have been accused of by many members in many threads.


yes i love these things fight fight fight, kick um in the balls. i feel like a kid again in the playground standing an a cercal shouting fight, fight, fight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

1adf1

I am afraid the final bell rung we have amicably drawn a line on the issue so no ring side seats and instead gentle foreplay and fooling around in myprotein boxes and Iron Science packaging.

Sh1t I worry myself sometimes - fear not Whysoserious and anyone else at MP I speak in jest :whistling:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a lot of products lol!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

....just read the thread in full.....the phrase "easy tiger" comes to mind in reference to some of the posts haha 

All's fair in love and protein?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Still in business and one of the UK's largest supplement companies, continuing to make good profit alongside bodybuilding warehouse and ironscience. You will also find if you search, threads upon threads of people with nothing but good to say about Myprotein.

Now i'm not saying that there weren't issues with deliveries in the past but as far as we can see these have been sorted to a lot better standard. as with using a third party courier there is innevetably going to be some issues big and small and usually the genre of the complaints are because of delivery.

If you have problems with customer service you can direct these towards myself and myprotein on UKM and we will do our best to rectify these problems and many can back me up to this as i have helped them as much as possible.

The childish foul language probably would be best left to the playground though


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

MyProtein's delivery time is a lot better than it used to be. Unfortunately the fast upscaling of their company appears to have done so at the detriment of their customer service.

In the last four orders I placed with them (admittedly a product which is out of stock a lot, brown rice protein) I have had one order go through despite being out of stock and nobody telling me otherwise after I had ordered it, one that I had to chase up three times in a week to find out where it was, one, perhaps two shipping delays where I asked if they could upgrade me to Saturday shipping to make up for it and one where I rang their customer service line between 5 and 10 times, trying different extension numbers in the middle of a weekday and nobody answered.

I remember the days where Oliver Cookson would send me a tshirt free of charge to wear in the gym to promote MP. Now I can chase an order up three times to try and work out where it is and I get the cost of shipping refunded to me. I appreciate the refund but waiting a week for delivery is more expensive to me than £3.95.

I have asked two other bulk suppliers to see if they can get BRP in stock and unfortunately it seems to be very hard to source. I used to comfortably spend over £1000 per year with MP but the customer service errors are pushing me to buy my products elsewhere which is a shame. I would prefer their CS improve and I stick with them as they easily have the most diverse range of stock.

Great post by the OP though for comparison. I will have to look it up but I am pretty sure OneOn can beat some of those prices at the moment.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice one mate,

how long till M.P ban you lol

reps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't you just love Rep wars  i think we should have a game going in the Mod Lounge to which Rep/Sponsor will report next as you are all reporting the same thing about each other


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

oneon are miles cheaper one to check out


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> don't you just love Rep wars  i think we should have a game going in the Mod Lounge to which Rep/Sponsor will report next as you are all reporting the same thing about each other


my fingers have been safe, i havent reported for a while, in fact i think i have only reported twice and checked my activities with Lorian and he couldnt see that i was doing anything wrong


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WhySoSerious said:


> my fingers have been safe, i havent reported for a while, in fact i think i have only reported twice and checked my activities with Lorian and he couldnt see that i was doing anything wrong


all reported posts are checked and if the person who has been reported does not hear anything they have done nothing wrong.....i just wish this Tit for Tat crap would stop....


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

MT5 said:


> oneon are miles cheaper one to check out


I've just checked out their site and they aren't really cheaper. Their largest tub of standard 80% whey (unflavoured) is 1.8kg for £24.

You'll get 2.5kg of that from MP for £26.50 and that's before the price checker comes into play.

MP also price match some of oneon's products so more fuel for the list ha.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> all reported posts are checked and if the person who has been reported does not hear anything they have done nothing wrong.....i just wish this Tit for Tat crap would stop....


you and me both but i feel my initial response was justified as if this is left then we just leave reps to make comments about our services etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WhySoSerious said:


> you and me both but i feel my initial response was justified as if this is left then we just leave reps to make comments about our services etc


this is what i mean mate just drop it now please.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Still in business and one of the UK's largest supplement companies, continuing to make good profit alongside bodybuilding warehouse and ironscience. You will also find if you search, threads upon threads of people with nothing but good to say about Myprotein.
> 
> Now i'm not saying that there weren't issues with deliveries in the past but as far as we can see these have been sorted to a lot better standard. as with using a third party courier there is innevetably going to be some issues big and small and usually the genre of the complaints are because of delivery.
> 
> ...





bdcc said:


> MyProtein's delivery time is a lot better than it used to be. Unfortunately the fast upscaling of their company appears to have done so at the detriment of their customer service.
> 
> In the last four orders I placed with them (admittedly a product which is out of stock a lot, brown rice protein) I have had one order go through despite being out of stock and nobody telling me otherwise after I had ordered it, one that I had to chase up three times in a week to find out where it was, one, perhaps two shipping delays where I asked if they could upgrade me to Saturday shipping to make up for it and one where I rang their customer service line between 5 and 10 times, trying different extension numbers in the middle of a weekday and nobody answered.
> 
> ...


....? 

I wouldn't usually direct a complaint on a public forum but I have expressed my frustration via email and on the phone to the customer service department a few times and this was invited by the MP rep prior to him being banned.

I am awaiting with open ears.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wow...MP really coining it in on this



> Impact Whey Isolate - Choc Smooth 5kg was £70.50 now £59.37


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

bdcc said:


> ....?
> 
> I wouldn't usually direct a complaint on a public forum but I have expressed my frustration via email and on the phone to the customer service department a few times and this was invited by the MP rep prior to him being banned.
> 
> I am awaiting with open ears.


Hello bdcc

I think WhySoSerious meant by PM. So he could help you personally 

Likewise, if you have a problem with customer service, please feel free to PM me or WhySoSerious, and we can see how we can help.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

My protein may be giving ****ty service according to some of the forum posts but they are still offering good prices with their price match service I'm after 3 products and these are the prices I got from most of the common sites that get mentioned on the forum.

Beta-Alanine 500g *

Taurine 500g *

Creatine Gluconate 500g*

Bodybuilding warehouse £47.93 delivered

Bulkpowders all 500g tubs £45.92 delivered

Myprotein £42.45 Delivered but all products come in bags.

*most common sizes


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

immy said:


> My protein may be giving ****ty service according to some of the forum posts but they are still offering good prices with their price match service I'm after 3 products and these are the prices I got from most of the common sites that get mentioned on the forum.
> 
> Beta-Alanine 500g *
> 
> ...


Taking those same examples:

Beta-Alanine 500g *

Taurine 500g *

Creatine Gluconate 500g*

Our price would come to £40.47

Spend £10 more and you would get a free 1kg bag of flavoured Whey Concentrate +over the Bank Holiday a Gym Towell too.

All supplements come in great sealable bags which remain sealed.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Hello bdcc
> 
> I think WhySoSerious meant by PM. So he could help you personally
> 
> Likewise, if you have a problem with customer service, please feel free to PM me or WhySoSerious, and we can see how we can help.


Do you have a direct email address? I don't want to contact CS department again.

I am without PM capabilities on here.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Some of those prices don't make sense. Yes some maybe cheaper for a 250g but the 500g overall is cheaper so not actually accurate..


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Greenspin. I didn't get your rep with your email address.

It might be because I am unable to access my inbox on this forum? I assume I have to hit a specific post count lol.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

bdcc said:


> Greenspin. I didn't get your rep with your email address.
> 
> It might be because I am unable to access my inbox on this forum? I assume I have to hit a specific post count lol.


Hi mate,

Click on settings (top right of your screen) and scroll down the page. Should be there.


----------

